# altima audio wiring



## dd198604 (Apr 5, 2004)

if anyone has put in a system in their 99 Altima...where have you ran the power cable from the amp to the battery. I cant find a spot in the firewall and the drilling is a little akward. Any suggestions?

edit: fixed your font error


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

On the drivers side, in the footwell, WAY back up under the dash, there's a small, oval chunk of insulation that pulls out to show bare metal. Under the hood, directly beside the brake booster to the drivers side, there's an identical oval-shaped area, bare of anything. That's where you can drill a hole so run your power cable.


----------



## winsan (May 13, 2004)

And how about 03 Altima? How can I pull wire from the engine bay to the cabin through the firewal? Thanks a lot.


----------

